# Open Boat Trips-Epic Charters Unlimited LLC



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

Epic Charters Unlimited LLC
2017 Open Boat June-July Schedule

*June 25th
July 9th
July 23rd
*
Trips will be our full day trip and price includes all cost except crew tip, spots will be $300 each. Trips will need a minimum of 5 filled spots to go and have a maximum of 6 spots per trip.

Give us a Call: 979-236-3026

Get More Details at www.epicchartersunlimited.com


----------

